# iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?



## GaAm3r (5. November 2010)

*iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Nachdem ich zufällig ein iPhone4 bekommen habe wollte ich Fragen welche von den ganzen Hüllen ich denn nun brauche um mit dem iPhone vernünftigen Empfang zu bekommen.
Sind das nur die aus dem Apple Store ?


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Um eine Verbindung zu bekommen brauchst du diese komischen Bumper-Hüllen, also die, die das iPhone zerkratzen 
Aber laut dieverser Apple Fachmänner hier im Forum solltest du keine Empfangsprobleme haben.


----------



## GaAm3r (5. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Ich habe das ja noch nie probiert.
Wollte halt auf nummer sicher gehen 
Warum zerkratzen die das ?
Contraproduktiv ?!


----------



## zøtac (5. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Ich habe das ja noch nie probiert.
> Wollte halt auf nummer sicher gehen
> Warum zerkratzen die das ?
> Contraproduktiv ?!


Apple Produkte sind und bleiben extrem Kratzeranfällig, und hier auf PCGH stand das die Bumper Hüllen kleine Kratzer in die Seiten machen. Wohlgemerkt die Hüllen sind aus Gummi und nicht aus Plastik


----------



## GaAm3r (5. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Kautschuk 
Ich hatte 5 Monate ein 3GS und da sind auf dem Bildschirm nur 2 Kratzer die man nach 10 minütiger Polierung àla Mikrofasertuch  noch sieht. 
Apple iPhone 4 Bumper - Grün - Apple Store (Deutschland)


----------



## i!!m@tic (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*



zøtac schrieb:


> Apple Produkte sind und bleiben extrem Kratzeranfällig, und hier auf PCGH stand das die Bumper Hüllen kleine Kratzer in die Seiten machen. Wohlgemerkt die Hüllen sind aus Gummi und nicht aus Plastik



Eben nicht, da sieht man mal, dass sich hier wieder Leute äußern, die keine Ahnung haben. 

Der Bumper an sich ist aus Plastik und nur an einigen Stellen mit Gummi überzogen. Innen ist es fast nur Plastik, dadurch kann es echt vorkommen, dass das Gerät an den Metallflächen der Antenne verkratzt, vor allem weil der Bumper an einigen Stellen nicht richtig verarbeitet ist. Ist bei mir auch so. 

Laut Apple-Support ist das Problem mit dem Bumper bekannt, es sind also  nicht nur ein paar Fälle, in denen der Bumper die Probleme macht. Dort wird sogar überlegt, ob man die Geräte mit den Kratzern austauscht uder zumindest die Antenne, die komplett um das Gerät läuft. Von dem Bumper würde ich dir also auf jeden Fall abraten!

Ich hab mir (im Media-Markt) von Artwizz einen kompletten Gummibumper geholt, der auch die Rückseite umschließt, damit habe ich keine Probleme (vom Empfang her), teilweise noch weniger als mit dem Bumper.


----------



## hydro (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Benutz erstmal das Handy und stell dann fest, dass das Empfangsproblem in Deutschland deutlich weniger schlimm ist, als überall geschrieben.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Ok danke Leute.
Neues Problem , Micro Sim ......
Wie schwer ist das mit dem selberauschneiden ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*



hydro schrieb:


> Benutz erstmal das Handy und stell dann fest, dass das Empfangsproblem in Deutschland deutlich weniger schlimm ist, als überall geschrieben.



Ich kenne 3 von 5 die dieses Problem als sehr schwerwiegen empfinden...


----------



## hydro (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*



> Ich kenne 3 von 5 die dieses Problem als sehr schwerwiegen empfinden...



Wann haben die 3 das Gerät gekauft?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*



hydro schrieb:


> Wann haben die 3 das Gerät gekauft?



Kann ich dir gar nicht sagen wenn ich ehrlich bin...aber es sollte egal sein wann man es kauft.... Funzen sollte es trotzdem.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Kann man das jetzt auschneiden ?
Wie schwierig ist das.


----------



## Iceananas (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Kann man das jetzt auschneiden ?
> Wie schwierig ist das.



Ja, das geht mit ein wenig geschickt relativ leicht. Hier mal ne Anleitung: selbst basteln  micro-sim.de


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Ich versuch das mal.......


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Ok Leute , hat geklappt.
Musste zwar ziemlich nachpfeilen aber jetzt gehts.


----------



## p00nage (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Also wir haben in der Familie 4 stück und keiner hat Empfangsprobs. Ist halt des prob in der heutigen zeit, bei guten Produkten versucht man immer keine fehler zu finden und die dann zu pushen weil kann ja net sein das was gut ist. Wenn man schon lesen muss das wenn man es runter wirft das das glas brechen kann...


----------



## GaAm3r (6. November 2010)

*AW: iPhone 4 Verbindungsschwierigkeiten welche Hülle kaufen ?*

Das passiert bei Glas ,aber auch bzw. , halt


----------

